# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ساخت نرم افزار نظر سنجي تحت شبكه

## ariobarzan

با سلام 
من يك بار در شركتي كه كار مي كنم يك برنامه نظر سنجي در مورد تعيين فروشگاه طرف قرارداد تحت شبكه نوشتم ( تعداد افراد نظر دهنده حدود 1200  نفر )
كه داراي شش گزينه بود و افراد با استفاده از شماره پرسنلي بعنوان نام كاربري و كد ملي بعنوان كلمه عبور با استفاده از نرم افزار فوق ميتونستند يكبار راي بدن و تقريبا موفقيت آميز بود
حالا درخواست براي اجراي نظر سنجي هاي متفاوت با تعداد سوال هاي بيشتر مطرح شده.

من ميخوام نرم افزار را طوري تغيير بدم كه امكان طراحي نظر سنجي در اون باشه و هر بار نياز به طراحي يك فرم خاص و چيدن چك باكس و ... نداشته باشه. و خود درخواست كننده نظرسنجي ، بتونه سوالات و گزينه جوابها را وارد كنه .

لطفا در اين مورد راهنمايي كنيد

توضيح اينكه اولين نظر سنجي بدليل كمبود وقت خيلي با فكر همراه نبود و چون يه سوال هم بيشتر نبود في البداعه (درست نوشتم؟)  توي يك فرم  با شش تا چك باكس قضيه رو به هم آوردم

جدولي كه براي نظر سنجي توي بانك درست كردم  شامل فيلد هاي : كد نظرسنجي و شماره سوال و جواب سوال هم هست . منظورم اينه كه پيش بيني براي نظر سنجي هاي بعدي هم شده.

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

من هم دنباش هستم در صورتي كه به نتيجه رسيدم در خدمت هستم

----------


## Felony

> من هم دنباش هستم در صورتي كه به نتيجه رسيدم در خدمت هستم


 کار چندان پیچیده ای نیست که دنبال جوابش میگردید تا به نتیجه برسید !

یه بانک طراحی کنید شامل فیلد سوال ، گزینه های جواب و تعداد گزینه های جواب ، موقع اجرای برنامه هر نظر سنجی که نیاز بود بارگذاری بشه رکورد متناظرش رو از بانک بخونید و برای سوال یک شئ Label یا ... و برای گزینه های جواب یک Radio GroupBox به صورت Runtime ایجاد کنید ، برای اختصاص رویداد در Runtime هم در بخش مباحث عمومی دلفی بارها صحبت شده .

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

آقا مجتبي متشكر كاملا حق با شما است منظور از نتيجه گرفتن اين بود كه برنامه را بجايي برسانم كه ارزش داشته باشد

----------


## ariobarzan

با تشکر از توجه شما آقای تاجیک
ایده جنابعالی ایده خوبیه ولی باید یه کم بیشتر این موضوع را بررسی کرد
ظاهرا این نرم افزار باید دوقسمت داشته باشه 1- قسمت طراحی سولات 2- قسمت عمومی  که افراد در اون نظر بدن
قسمت اول بنظر ساده تر میاد :
برای نظر سنجی یک عنوان - تاریخ شروع - تاریخ خاتمه و .... در نظز میگیریم که از کاربر طراح سوال گرفته میشه 
برای نظر سنجی یک کد اتوماتیک اختصاص میدیم که میتونه تابعی از زمان باشه مثل 13891009225036  این رو خود نرم افزار تولید میکنه . این فیلد ها رو تو جدول نظر سنجی ثبت میکنیم
حالا نوبت به سوالات میرسه و فرض میکنیم که جواب سوال هم( عالی خوب متوسط ضعیف )باشه  طبق نظر شما و یه کم هم نظر خودم  یه جدول داریم که فیلدهاش : عنوان سوال - گزینه صحیح - شماره سوال و کد نظر سنجی هست  که کاربر طراح سولات اونها رو  تو جدول سوالات ثبت میکنه         تا اینجا شد دوتا جدول 1-نظر سنجی 2- سوالات   فیلد مشترک هم کد نظر سنجی هست

حالا نوبت به قسمت پاسخ به سولات میرسه :
کاربر رای دهنده برنامه رو که اجرا میکنه لیست نظر سنجی هایی که تاریخ خاتمه اونها هنوز نرسیده رو می بینه
از بین لیست  یکی رو انتخاب میکه حالا باید برنامه با توجه به نظرسنجی انتخاب شده , از جدول لیست سوالات ، سوال های این نظر سنجی  رو بخونه و بچینه رو ی فرم کاربر  که اینجاش بنظر سخت و پیچیده میاد و نیاز به همراهی شما و بقیه اساتید داره

اگه این قسمت هم حل بشه بقیش به نظر راحته
کاربر رای دهنده   که نظرش رو در مورد همه سولات داد، کلید ثبت رای رو میزنه و خلاص
بقیه کار هم که ارایه گزارشات آماری از وضعیت رای هاست

دوستان  لطف کنید و این ایده  رو  بهینه کنید تا به یک نتیجه خوب برسیم
ممنون

----------


## Felony

> از بین لیست یکی رو انتخاب میکه حالا باید برنامه با توجه به نظرسنجی انتخاب شده , از جدول لیست سوالات ، سوال های این نظر سنجی رو بخونه و بچینه رو ی فرم کاربر که اینجاش بنظر سخت و پیچیده میاد و نیاز به همراهی شما و بقیه اساتید داره


کجاش سخته ؟
اطلاعات رو از سرور درخواست میکنید ، سرور سوالات مربوط به نظرسنجی رو تحت یک فایل کوچیک به کلاینت تحویل میده و کلاینت به تعداد سوالات در زمان اجرا فرم و احزای مورد نیازش رو میسازه و سوالات رو روی اون ها بارگذاری میکنه .

----------


## ariobarzan

در مورد 
در زمان اجرا فرم و احزای مورد نیازش رو میسازه و سوالات رو روی اون ها بارگذاری میکنه
با توجه به اینکه تعداد سولات  در هر نظر سنجی متفاوته   چیدمان سولات تو یک فرم چطوریه؟

----------


## Felony

> با توجه به اینکه تعداد سولات در هر نظر سنجی متفاوته چیدمان سولات تو یک فرم چطوریه؟


میتونید تو هر فرم 1 سوال رو نشون بدید یا شئ خاصی برای این منظور طراحی کنید یا از کنترل های آماده استفاده کنید که اسکرول بخوره و اشیاء رو تو اون بسازید .

----------


## firststep

سلام 
به نظره من می شه کدهای  قسمت نمایش سوالات رو با ترکیب تگ های html بنویسید این کار باعث می شه بتونین مانور بیشتری بدین روی نمایش بهتر سوالات مثلا بعضی سوالات رو شاید بخاین لینک دهی قسمتی رو بزرگو کو چیک و یا بعضی کلمات رو رنگی نشون بدین وبا حتی بتونین یک عکس رو در هرجای سوال خواستین بچنین>>>و بعد کد html رو هم می تونین ذخیره کنین توی دیتابیستون

----------


## ariobarzan

چطور میشه که مثلا همون  Radio GroupBox ب رو  بعد از اجرا شدن برنامه ساخت؟
منظورم اینه که  متن سوال رو از فیلد مربوطه بخونه بعنوان caption و بعد چهار گزینه رو هم بعنوان item بزاره داخل   Radio GroupBox    و بعد هم سوال بعدی
فقط میمونه  محل   Radio GroupBox ها   که متناسب و با فاصله درج بشن   .

----------


## Felony

> چطور میشه که مثلا همون  Radio GroupBox ب رو  بعد از اجرا شدن برنامه ساخت؟
> منظورم اینه که  متن سوال رو از فیلد مربوطه بخونه بعنوان caption و بعد چهار گزینه رو هم بعنوان item بزاره داخل   Radio GroupBox    و بعد هم سوال بعدی
> فقط میمونه  محل   Radio GroupBox ها   که متناسب و با فاصله درج بشن   .


 بیشتر از 30 بار تو بخش مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال جواب داده شده .

----------


## ariobarzan

میشه کلمه کلیدی برای جستجو ی مطلب مرتبط را هم بفرمایید
دنبال چه کلمه ای تو سایت بگردیم؟

----------


## malit

سلام 

يه نرم افزار ساده نوشتم و دارم تو شبكه شركت با 120 كاربر استفاده ميكنم
تا حالا مشكلي هم نداشته تو EFQM هم امتياز خوبي اورده
حاضرم تجربيات رو جمع كنيم و گسترش بديم

----------

